# Dream



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 5, 2008)

Wang Shu Jin said 3 strikes should end a fight anything more is sloppy.

So I wrote down his 3 attack formula which came out like this:
(A=Attack from opponent D=Attack opponent)

1.AAA 2.AAD 3.ADA 4.ADD 5.DDD 6.DDA 7.DAA 8.DAD

I then had a dream that Yang would represent the action of an attacker
and Yin would represent the defender it would come out like this from the I-Ching

1.AAA=Heaven 2.AAD=Wind 3.ADA=Fire 4.ADD=Mountain 5.DDD=Earth 6.DDA=Thunder 7.DAA=Lake 8.DAD=Water

But I don't know it was just a dream.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2008)

Very interesting and I will have to think about that for a bit, thanks

But one point, my Taiji sifu once said that Yin can attack and Yang can defend it is just not done often or by many. But there are, or use to be, those that specialized in attacking with Yin


----------



## ggg214 (Jul 6, 2008)

i don't understand why should he use ba jing gua&#65288;&#20843;&#32463;&#21350;&#65289;to express attack from one and one's opponent.
IMO, using this is no good but limit one's understanding on attacking and defense. 
who is wang shu jin?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 7, 2008)

Wang Shu Jin:
http://www.kempojutsu.net/page6/page11/page15/page15.html

Wang Shu Jin spoke that a fight should end in 3 strikes anything more is sloppy technique. If we take this 3 strike formula and put in the varations of opponent attacking and you attacking it comes out to 8 possible sequences. When I used Attack and Defense I should have used a different term. I guess Mugger and You or Opponent and You are better. What I meant to say is 
Opponent attacks (1) You defend or attack(2) Opponent defends or attacks(3) by the 3rd strike according to Wang Shu Jin the fight should be decided by the 3rd blow.

of course Yang and Yin as terms used for Opponent and You are not absolute because of dualism.


----------



## Quotheraving (Jul 8, 2008)

A lot of people say a lot of things about fights, such as: "The outcome is decided by the crossing of spirits not swords", but in this case spirit is meant as 'character' rather than etheric ghost.

I really don't think you should take mystic transpositions of meaning entirely seriously, but they do reveal (especially in dreams) what is important to us and on our minds.


----------

